# New 3 bulb Flounder Wading Light



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

As pictured, Had some spare time so I tried something different. This one has 3 bulbs and puts out over 1500 lumens. It draws 1.3 amps @ 12 volts. Same price of the Double wader $120 If you don't like it for any reason I will take it back or just give you a Double light for it. I only have one but I do have doubles and single light setups. PM if interested for my phone #.This light floated in my sink it might take some weight taped to make it negative. If you figure how much I will mount it inside for you. 
3 bulb gone still have 2 and single bulb rigs.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Looks good.


----------



## Loruna (Aug 3, 2013)

haha, that is a beast.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Looks real nice.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Look's Nice Ron.


For those that don't know...... Ron makes some neat lights. Highly detailed. The machining includes the cap /cover being knurled so you can twist it easily. It is machined down inside and fitted with a "O"- ring to keep the water out.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks Bobby


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Sealark;

Your lights are awesome looking.
Can you build a double w/ about 15-18" between the lens?

I have been considering getting back into gigging from my boat but want a lite, portable set-up. I'm thinking 1 of yours or 2 doubles, could be mounted in saddle type holders on the front of my boat, allowing me to remove it quickly.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

barefoot said:


> Sealark;
> 
> Your lights are awesome looking.
> Can you build a double w/ about 15-18" between the lens?
> ...


I have the heads that you can build to any width you want with 1 in pvc pipe.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Barefoot, just sent you PM


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

3 bulb is gone. Still have single and doubles


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Picked up the 3 bulb from my buddy last night, he asked if I would take it next trip to check it out as he is out of town pretty much on a weekly basis. I have it in the truck to test out for him tonight, will let you know how it performs. Glad you were able to connect the other day.:thumbup:
Love Rons lights, I have a few, and so do all my friends lol. They also work great on the front of a boat or kayak.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

As him to check his email. You will like whats in it.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Russian, my concern with the 3 bulb is heat buildup. If it starts going on and off let me know. All the bulbs have a protection circuit built in for heat.


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Will do
My review as follows
Brighter than the single heads but the light is so concentrated at a single point that my double head with the two lights spread out covered a larger area at once
It floated a bit but it worked toward my advantage


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks for report. I will stick with the two head ones. I would prefer to build two single heads then the one big one with 3 bulbs.


----------



## HotSoup (Jan 2, 2013)

Ive tried alot of stuff over the last 2 years....could have bought alot of flounder fillets!

MR16 3X1W 3headed straight= light too concentrated
MR16 12W single...not bright enough for the mudhole I wade
MR16 12W triple...one straight and 3 45 degrees out....worked great till it leaked

50w single LED bowfishing light attached to a pole...WINNER. Got to have some muscle to work it but it is GREAT and VERY bright

As new LED technology comes out I am sure I will revisit the setup but for now it works and will even light up the mudhole I work.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> Ive tried alot of stuff over the last 2 years....could have bought alot of flounder fillets!


Well Yea. LOL..... 8 full boat set up's over the years. $1000 generator's But that's the fun of building a better mouse trap. I actually have more fun building ... than fishing.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

HotSoup said:


> Ive tried alot of stuff over the last 2 years....could have bought alot of flounder fillets!
> 
> MR16 3X1W 3headed straight= light too concentrated
> MR16 12W single...not bright enough for the mudhole I wade
> ...


I have tried quite a few best so far for mine are the 15 watt 5 led MR16s I can make a O-ring sealed head for any MR 16 if you like. I have several here now wired with bulb ready for 1" sch 40 PVC pipe. For anyone that wants to make there own. Instruction sheet and end cap with a watertight fitting. PM me if interested.


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

not only good for gigging but doubles as a great hunting light for blood tracking deer after dark, with plenty of battery life for hours of tracking....unfortunately I have first hand knowledge this past week with a double .....for the hunters


----------

